

Ask HN: is bondero.com a weird domain name? - nader

I am planning to consolidate my blogging related activities and you know how hard it is to find a nice, available .com name.<p>I still have bondero.com laying around and a friend of mine said it sounds weird &#x2F; funny.<p>What do you think? What would you associate with it?
======
professorTuring
As an Spanish speaker it doesn't sound very good. But it is Spanish looking if
that's what you are looking for.

Edit: It doesn't mean anything in Spanish but it is similar to "FireFighter"
and "BullFighter", the literal literal translation will be "the one who makes
bonds".

------
ereckers
Bondero, starring Antonio Banderas as Zorro

It rolls off the tongue well enough, it's spellable (English speaker here),
and it's distinct enough that it looks like you're top of the search results
for it[1].

To me, that's all you need.

1\. There does seem to be a YouTube account at #1, but you can knock that out
after a couple weeks of blogging.

------
justhw
Sounds Latin. If you like that go ahead. Also try lean domain search.
[http://www.leandomainsearch.com/](http://www.leandomainsearch.com/)

------
kohanz
Reminds me of Canyonero [0]

[0]
[http://simpsons.wikia.com/wiki/Canyonero](http://simpsons.wikia.com/wiki/Canyonero)

------
adieulot
Sounds good enough to me; better than any .net you could find I think.

------
krapp
To me, it sounds like the brand name for a denture adhesive.

~~~
nader
:) probably negative right?

~~~
krapp
Not necessarily, but if you're blogging under that domain people are going to
assume that's your name or something. Which if it is, is fine - someone got to
the .com of my last name before I did (so I had to register the .net), and
that's always a good resource to have. Otherwise to me it just seems kind of
confusing.

~~~
nader
It is not my last name, actually my last name is too complicated to even type
it into a browser (cserny) :)

Thanks for your feedback!

------
chb
James Bond + Zorro

